# LeBron XI or Zoom Soldier VI ?



## ManBearPig (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey, I'm looking to get a new pair of basketball shoes, and I've narrowed it down to the LeBron XI's and the Zoom Soldier VI's. I'll start with what I've experienced with the Zoom Soldiers. I've been using my classic Red and White Jordan I's because I haven't really been playing lately. But here in the past month or so I've decided to get back into the game, and my shoes are outdated by about 30 years lol. My friend let me borrow his Zoom Soldier VI'S one day and I loved them. I felt like I could jump a little higher in them, due to the way you sorta roll your step into your toe with these. They had great traction, and I just thought they were good shoes. Now most of the places I look say that the LeBron XI's are just Bad ***. I love the way they look, but I want someones review on how they perform! Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ManBearPig (Feb 11, 2013)

I went with the LeBron XI'S!!


----------

